# Camera Land's Deal of the Day 10/30/2013 - Review Day



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, back in May we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

Todays deal is a reminder of some of the past *"Deal of the Day"* opportunities that are still available as we have been getting contacted recently asking about availability on these *"Deal of the Day"* opportunities. They do last as long as we have inventory so if you review the list and are interested in something that is still posted, the sale is still good.

Demo Unit Zeiss Conquest Duralyt 2-8x42 - Non-Illuminated Reticle - Matte Black #525411-9906 for only $699.99

Minox MD 50 Spotting Scope and Vortex Hi-Country Tripod with Ball Head in your choice of straight or angled spotter for only $300.00

Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II Binocular for only $179.99

Brunton Echo 3-9x40 Riflescope with a BDC Reticle / FREE Bump USB Apple Solar Charger for only $149.99

Vortex Small Digital Camera Adapter for use with spotting scopes for only $29.99

Open Box Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP Riflescope only $799.99

(Open Box Unit) MeoPro 8x42 Binocular, #523470 only $279.99

MINOX Night Vision Device NVD mini for only $199.99

JOBO JIB 4 HD Sports Camera for only $199.99

Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK Binocular #524508 reduced to $499.99

Schrade 20-function Full-Size Multi-Tool with Nylon Sheath and Folding Knife #SCPROM-12-8CP for only $19.99

Please feel free to call Scottie, Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

*** These *"Deal of the Day"* opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Doug!


----------

